# Partner Visa's



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

The Australian Government needs to do an overhaul of some of their Embassy's. Bangkok Embassy is processing my husband's visa, he is from Pakistan, we were told we had to send it to Bangkok, as Islamabad is not processing Partner Visa's anymore. We never got confirmation of our papers being received, no confirmation of a case officer, finally when they answered just one of our many emails, our case officer informed us papers were missing from our visa application. I sent all the papers required, plus more and she gave us 1 month to re-submit or visa application would be cancelled. How do yu prove what yu sent? I doubled checked everything but still had to re-submit. Its been 10 months waiting, she has answered 1 email saying that the security clearance should be there on the 14-12-2010, so I emailed again after that date asking about a progress report but still no answer. I am sure many people out there know all about this frustration! These people have no conscious about people's feelings or their relationship. It's like they have your lives in their hands. Anyhow, trying to be patient but a very trying time for both of us, I wouldnt recommend anyone falling in love with someone from another country, especially if the country is considered 'High Risk'. Praying for better things to come!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

As for missing documents, all anyone can do is always do a complete duplicate application and for particular documents always get a number of certified copies for back up just in case.
And then in addition to making sure the application Checklist is used, have a contents list of your own and do a double check that all documents are included and even staple them to your contents list.
Of course whatever is to be sent ought to be sent by registered mail wherever possible, and especially when having to send applications to other countries.

You should send a letter/email to the Global Feedback Unit and you can also even send a copy to the Immigration Minister as well as your own member of parliament outlining how the performance has been unsatisfactory and it'll only be through weight of numbers that change occurs.

As for the security report, Immigration officers have absolutely no control over that as they are done by ASIO and a few facts on that for you:
. Whilst Immi resources in Australia are being severely stretched by people smuggling activities, those of ASIO are being further stretched and thus a normal time span of six months for external security reports is no more as there is no " normal ".

. our current Labor government has done a great disservice to family and skilled immigrants with their policies which are encouraging people smuggling so whilst writing to the Immigration Minister and others, do let them know of your angst.

And it actually gets worse than that when you look into how some people are organising themselves in using the people smuggling services for many so called unaccompanied minors "U18" are coming through with the people smugglers and with some " Green " politicians claiming they should not be in detention, the Labor government is giving thenm priority and then they can have their families apply and so there are even more security checks that ASIO has to do.

The nett result is that the combined Labor/Greens coalition is stuffing many things in Australia including what has been a well run immigration/refugee program for many years and with current policy it can only deteriorate further.

It may make you want to think about who you vote for in the future.

So do feel a little for Immi people who effectively are having theior hands tied by political decisions.


----------

